# Lemond Alpe D'huez



## ce_bike (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm new to road biking, am 49 and starting to enjoy my 2 rides a week. I have been riding on a mountain bike but have decided to purchase a road bike after some research on the different types of bikes.

A LBS leant me a Alpe D'Huez for a 25 mile group ride.(wow what a differance from the mtn bike!) Really liked the ride and feel of the bike. 2007's are being cleared out, price is 1,400.Cdn$

Any comments on the Alpe would be appreciated.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Never ridden a Lemond bike. but the LBS here in Peachtree City, Georgia had the same bike on sale for $1300 USD last week. 

Good luck on whatever you purchase, and ride safe!

dave


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

"Really liked the ride and feel of the bike" = you got a winner.

IMO this is a very nice entry level bike.

Take a look at the Trek 2.1 which is almost the same price.
The Lemond has better components across the board.
With bike prices going up, you may never find this quality of bike, at that price again.

$1,400can = $1,300 US?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ce_bike said:


> I'm new to road biking, am 49 and starting to enjoy my 2 rides a week. I have been riding on a mountain bike but have decided to purchase a road bike after some research on the different types of bikes.
> 
> A LBS leant me a Alpe D'Huez for a 25 mile group ride.(wow what a differance from the mtn bike!) Really liked the ride and feel of the bike. 2007's are being cleared out, price is 1,400.Cdn$
> 
> Any comments on the Alpe would be appreciated.


It's a great bike. I am pretty sure it is all Shimano 105 which will last you a long time. The frame is an aluminum carbon mix so it avoids the harshness of an all aluminum frame. I suppose the weak link is the wheels, but those are usually the first upgrades anyway.

If it fits you and you like it (color, style etc.) this bike should last a lifetime. 

You should be able to do better on price though. (Don't get me wrong, 1400 is good, but hold out for better, or at least have them outfit it too.)

The other thing to be concerned about is Trek no longer is affiliated with Lemond, and while they have said they will honor warranty claims in the future, I am not sure how that will work if there are no more Lemond frames to use for replacements?? (This assumes, of course, that Lemond is not viable on his own, or he doesn't get picked up by another manufacturer.)

HTH
zac


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I bought a Lemond earlier this year, trek will honor the full warranty. 
You won't get another Lemond should you need it replaced, but you will get a Trek of similar value.
I think that the price is pretty fair, so if you like it, get it.


----------



## alastair (Apr 1, 2008)

Buy it, I got one earlier this year for £1000 ($2k) and have absolutely no regrets over the price. At $1400 you should have their arm off.

Fine bike.


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

I always hear these stories about the great deal somebody found on a bike. I've been searching for a road bike for months now - religiously searching craigslist and ebay, looking for 2008 or 2007 blowouts. 

Today was my day.

After surfing the Lemond site on the internet, I decided to call every Lemond dealer in a 50 mile radius and see what they had left. I found a dealer that had just gotten in a used one (alpe d'huez) that he said was "very clean". Well, I've seen test-ride bikes that had more wear and tear than this one. It still had the original tires. I bought it in a heartbeat - at $650, how could you not. 

The fit was perfect. From what I'm told, that is the most important thing.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds great. Enjoy it!
Lets see a photo.


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

trener1 said:


> Sounds great. Enjoy it!
> Lets see a photo.


Here it is:

<a href="https://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/?action=view&current=DCP_0428.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/DCP_0428.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="https://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/?action=view&current=DCP_0427.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/DCP_0427.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="https://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/?action=view&current=DCP_0425.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/DCP_0425.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Image Hosting"></a>

Rode it this morning - Perfect fit. Amazing bike. The pedals are only temporary until I can afford clipless and shoes - oh well, soon enough.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Dec 11, 2005)

Good choice on a bike. I have the 2007, and like others have said, the only thing I would change is the wheels, and I changed the saddle. I got mine late last year, but haven't been able to ride it much due to health reasons. But the little I have been able to ride, it's perfect for me. I think the geometry lends itself to people coming over from mountain biking, which is my case also. I love mine, and can't wait to get healthy again so I can ride. Enjoy your bike, and let us know how things are going once you get some more saddle time in.


----------



## Saving Hawaii (Oct 2, 2008)

Little bummed as my nice, beautiful '07 is toast having not seeing a curb in the middle of a path while I was hauling... and after a little over-the-bars action, I was pleased to discover that my frame felt as chewed up as I did.

Lucky for me, Trek honors their warranty, and I'm getting a replacement (Trek 2.1) frame for a few hundred, plus needing to replace a couple other components. The replacement frame seems a bit of a step down (less carbon)... but that's not my real complaint... the ho-hum Trek paint job is definitely gonna cost me some extra out-of-pocket, considering I'll need to repaint it.

Alpe d'Huez was awesome though... and I'm glad to be keeping the components as they blow the comparably priced Treks out of the water.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Brimanndude said:


> Here it is:
> 
> <a href="https://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/?action=view&current=DCP_0428.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/DCP_0428.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Image Hosting"></a>
> 
> ...


I have to find a Lemond Steelie before it is too late. I know this one is Al/C mix, but IMHO Lemond makes the best looking production bikes on the market. I especially love the classic panel decals.

$650 for that, plus the full manufacturers warranty...that has got to be the deal of the year on this forum. Great job, good find.


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

zac said:


> I have to find a Lemond Steelie before it is too late. I know this one is Al/C mix, but IMHO Lemond makes the best looking production bikes on the market. I especially love the classic panel decals.


I originally started looking at Lemond to find a steel bike. Hope you find one,
Bri


----------

